# [German NR] 7x7 3:18 Single - Simon Stannek



## SimonSpeedcuber (Aug 11, 2014)

Also got a 3:25 mean NR


----------



## DarioRubik (Aug 11, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Kusntestos (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------

